# New Mexico buns need home



## Kestal (Jan 27, 2006)

5 boy min rex mix in need of homes in the albuquerque area please e-mail me at [email protected]if your interested


----------



## Lissa (Jan 27, 2006)

Are these bunnies at a shelter?


----------



## m.e. (Jan 27, 2006)

This, unfortunately, was an unplanned pregnancy. You can read more of the details here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11306&amp;forum_id=7


----------

